# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  juice nfl

## roger24

who do you guys think are some of the most easy people to spot in the nfl that are doing steroids . everyone one in the nfl juices, at leat 95%. but what players do you see and think of roids right when you see them.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

shawn spring for sure lol..

----------


## roger24

yep, also mcnabb.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yep, also mcnabb.



r u serious.. naw

----------


## bigron62

lamont jordan is swole

----------


## 305GUY

> yep, also mcnabb.


why would you say mcnabb juices? lol

----------


## buckeyefootball4

ill give u one that de from kc i think his name is jared allen thats a bad boy..

----------


## Joey2ness

david boston

----------


## Wildcatbadass

To....

----------


## JAYROD

t.o. without a doubt.

----------


## 100m champ

Shawn alexsander, And Dantue Caulpeper.. looks like there on the juice..

----------


## Too $hort

Bill Romanowski....saw that comin a mile away

----------


## IBdmfkr

Steve Young.?.

----------


## Cdub

arnold palmer *danm wrong sport*

----------


## IronReload04

a not so obvious mike strahan. if you look at nfl films of him in the 90's, he was not bult at all. he came back after only one off season a ton thicker

courtney brown. i have seen the guy up close and he is a stud. ****in built. no shit, up close he looks lean enough to be a linebacker

----------


## james7

Daunte Culpepper? are you shitting me? not nearly toned enough

----------


## 100m champ

> Daunte Culpepper? are you shitting me? not nearly toned enough



man look at the man.. daunte is a beast.. but WE..

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Shawn alexsander, And Dantue Caulpeper.. looks like there on the juice..


no way shawn

----------


## IronReload04

> Daunte Culpepper? are you shitting me? not nearly toned enough


long acting esters, bols n drols could explain that one.

----------


## IronReload04

priest holmes admitted to prop and somtin else. the short running back from steeelers for absolute 100% sure. drawing a mind blank, he was on the team a couple years ago not sure if he is still there. mike pitman, i think thats his name, used to play for tampa bay at running back

and i can gaurentee brian bosworth aka the boz juiced

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> priest holmes admitted to prop and somtin else. the short running back from steeelers for absolute 100% sure. drawing a mind blank, he was on the team a couple years ago not sure if he is still there. mike pitman, i think thats his name, used to play for tampa bay at running back
> 
> and i can gaurentee brian bosworth aka the boz juiced



ur talking about famous amos, i never heard of holmes.. i think thomas jones did..

----------


## 100m champ

wow i really dont like how the fourm is set up now with everything all in one.. its better off going to a catagorys rather than going through every sport.  :What?:

----------


## butcha

dwight freeney and javon kearse

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

bill romanowski for sure, as well as zach thomas, as for T.O and the rest of the players you guys said, I doubt it, a lot of those players just have good genes.

----------


## roger24

everyone is juicing, and yes i mean everyone.

----------


## novastepp

anyone sure about Thomas Jones? i saw his name and not his neck and was just wondering what you guys thought about him and juuuuice...

----------


## DBflash21

> bill romanowski for sure, as well as zach thomas, as for T.O and the rest of the players you guys said, I doubt it, a lot of those players just have good genes.


I'm with IX, I don't think you guys understand, these are PROFESSIONAL athletes, they are paid to work out, get big, and eat right. They've been doing this since college (Mostly all pros are from big time D1 schools that have weight programs). Let's not forget the league has a drug testing policy YEAR ROUND, so it would be very difficult. I agree with you guys these people look to big, and ripped, but that's why they are professionals. Some pro's openly addmitted to taking them, but a lot of these guys were born FREAKS of nature, but that's just my opinion. Not everyone juices tho, I'll tell you that much.

----------


## ShaquishaJ

Actually i think you'd be suprised DBflash. Really the testing policy is only year around if you have tested positive and are in the substance abuse program. Other than that it's pretty leanient. 

I know in the NCAA a lot of players on D1 schools juice. Or at least a lot on the teams that I know players.

----------


## allen70

How about the some of the players we saw on the super bowl? Those were some big mean SOBs.

----------


## juicer34

> david boston



Your NUTZ!! :Liar:   :Liar:

----------


## diezell

dante culpepper, monty biesel, probally all if not 99% of the d and o line

----------


## joeben22

Takeo Spikes LB

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

> I'm with IX, I don't think you guys understand, these are PROFESSIONAL athletes, they are paid to work out, get big, and eat right. They've been doing this since college (Mostly all pros are from big time D1 schools that have weight programs). Let's not forget the league has a drug testing policy YEAR ROUND, so it would be very difficult. I agree with you guys these people look to big, and ripped, but that's why they are professionals. Some pro's openly addmitted to taking them, but a lot of these guys were born FREAKS of nature, but that's just my opinion. Not everyone juices tho, I'll tell you that much.


Wow, how naive are you? I know a guy that plays for the patriots, and he said most of the guys eat like total crap.

----------


## JJEB2

> Wow, how naive are you? I know a guy that plays for the patriots, and he said most of the guys eat like total crap.


whats his take on steroids in the NFL? mostly taboo and not spoken about? 

personally i feel there are alot of gifted athletes out there but i know what a season of football can do to the body and for them to keep on their mass during season is what i have a hard time believing.

----------


## The Shredder

> ill give u one that de from kc i think his name is jared allen thats a bad boy..


I played against Jared, hes a good player.

----------


## The Shredder

Lavar Arrington, Michael Pittman, Jamal Lewis, these are the guys I think are for sure. I'm sure there are many more, but these came to can to mind first.

----------


## Stackt007

That Vernon Davis kids pretty big TE from MD .

----------


## The Shredder

> That Vernon Davis kids pretty big TE from MD .


That guy had unreal stats at the combine, I hope the niners get him.

----------


## Yellowknifer

I'd say a large number juice. As for what kind of juice I'd say that depends on the position. I think a lot of guys are on HGH/Insulin because they are impossible to test for effectively. It's obvious a lot of guys are though. But clearly not ALL guys are. For example Tiki Barber I doubt did any juicing up until the last couple of years (and I am certain this guy is on gear).

----------


## Stackt007

> That guy had unreal stats at the combine, I hope the niners get him.


Definitely top 5 (6-foot-3 and 254 pounds), speed (ran 40-yard dash at Combine in 4.38 seconds), strength (best bench press showing of any tight end at the Combine), and athleticism (impressive vertical leap of 40 inches)

----------


## Yellowknifer

VD is without any doubt the best athlete in the draft. And it's not even close. He is probably going to be the best athlete in the league by the time he's ready, or at least close to it. He's a freaking freak (who probably is on gear as well).

 :Smilie:

----------


## The Shredder

It would been nice if he put up a little bit better stats his sr year. But Maryland has never involved their tightends much in their offense.

----------


## miamistar

First off Vern is a good friend of mine. I know for a fact he does not even know what the word whey protein means. Also, I think it is very unfair that you are judging some of these people because of their physiques that they take steroids . These people are the best athletes in the world and have some of the most unreal genetics on this planet. These guys work harder during the offseason and during the season then any athlete I know. Maybe some people are but the best in the game dont need them.

----------


## Stackt007

Man I wish I had genes like that .I had a school friend that didn't lift weights till high school and he was built like a rb and when he did he blew up !

----------


## The Shredder

> First off Vern is a good friend of mine. I know for a fact he does not even know what the word whey protein means. Also, I think it is very unfair that you are judging some of these people because of their physiques that they take steroids. These people are the best athletes in the world and have some of the most unreal genetics on this planet. These guys work harder during the offseason and during the season then any athlete I know. Maybe some people are but the best in the game dont need them.


I totally agree, playing d1 ball myself there are just some people that don't do a thing. And they just walk in and throw up 420 on bench squat like 550, bust a 43 inch vert and a 4.4 40 ontop of that. Its pretty amazing

----------


## catabolic kid

Shawn Merriman is a guy that comes to mind and has not been listed.

----------


## TEXASBOY33

This is how I look at it. All of you are right. Too an extent though. Yes, there are plenty natural athletes out there when it comes to any sport. And yes, there are athletes that live and succeed off of juicing. I think that when it comes down to it though. When your in the NFL, and your a pro athlete making millions. Wouldn't you juice? Lets say you need 1000 more yards, or 100 more tackles to get that million dollar bonus. Wouldnt you juice? You got all the money you need to get it. I'm sure the coaches don't care neither, especially if your helping them win games and chamionships, and when you win more games or championships, you and the COACHES, and the franchise get more money. Thats why its a slap on the wrist. The NFL is a business. I think when your job has to do with running over people or knocking the F*** out of them. I would juice. ESPECIALLY if it has to do with that much money. Its the money, and the high level of talent/size/speed/competivness that drives these pro-athletes into juicing.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

guys chill out, these guys are gifted steroids are not that big in the nfl.

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

Joey Porter steelers middle linebacker

----------


## rake922

LaDainian Tomlinson of the Chargers

----------


## HighandWide

umm...anyone who played at VT

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

haha i would say takio spikes look at his neck

----------


## buckeyefootball4

you guys need to stop-lol.

----------


## rake922

brian urlacher

----------


## filledout

mike alstot

----------


## Squatman51

> Your NUTZ!!


boston failed a drug test if im not mistaken

----------


## Kal-El

Ill be the next one in line to say David Boston, if Vernon Davis isnt on something I want his genetics that dude is HUGE!

----------


## dangeroussafety

Reggie Bush...he's probably about to die...his eyes are jaundiced

----------


## tbjake34

Mike pittman for sure that guy is or was ripped havent seen him in a while. Vernon Davis, Reggie Bush, and that wide out from oakland i think his name is Jerry Porter not sure though, and T.O

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> priest holmes admitted to prop and somtin else. the short running back from steeelers for absolute 100% sure. drawing a mind blank, he was on the team a couple years ago not sure if he is still there. mike pitman, i think thats his name, used to play for tampa bay at running back
> 
> and i can gaurentee brian bosworth aka the boz juiced



is this a ture comment bout priest

----------


## Squatman51

> Shawn Merriman is a guy that comes to mind and has not been listed.



good call!!

----------


## Squatman51

and for some of you people that are "positive" certain people in the NFL are on juice how do you know?????

----------


## bigfish

yes there are deifinitely a lot more juicing than people think in the nfl but 95% that is a real stupid to say. Basically that means out of every 100 players 95 are juicing or 9.5 out of 10. I would say arounf 20% is a more accurate statement. Also if your job was to just work out and be trained by professional strenght coaches since college you could naturally be big as they are also.

----------


## The Shredder

Good Call on this one haha!




> Shawn Merriman is a guy that comes to mind and has not been listed.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Shawn Merriman, Ray Lewis (was juicing), Vernon Davis, David Boston, Terrell Owens, Pittman (from Tampa Bay), Porter (Steelers), Takeo Spikes, McNabb, Romanowski, Couple of Defensive players on the Broncos, Mike Alstot (was juicing)....... Thats all that comes to mind at the moment. 

To say that NFL players do not need to juice or dont want to juice is absurd. Sure these players are Professional athletes and have great genes and have been lifting for years but cmon, if you think that less than 30% of NFL players are not juicing then you are only kidding yourself. Think about it, if you had millions of dollars..... Nevermind you guys are funny.

----------

